# Bridgewerks remote throttle



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

This may be more approprate for the beginners forum. I visited the local hobby shop today and was asking about basic remote control systems. The owner suggested a Bridgewerks remote throttle. It seems like it would be a solution for walk around control of my (for now) one loco. However the literature I got didn't state whether it had a reversing function. I checked the Bridgewerks website and it only said the unit was "throttle only". The hobby shop has some on order so I couldn't see one to see if it had a reversing function. Anybody have a any experience with these units ?


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

Bridgewerks actually makes two different units. One is the URC-15 which only requires a power supply (anybodys). It has fast, slow, reverse and emergency stop. The other unit is an RC-100 which plugs into the back of one of their "select" powersupply/throttle units. This one only has fast, slow and emergency stop. I own both and have been pretty dissapointed with the performance. Both have been back for repeated repair due to very low range. I don't even bother with the RC100 but I do currentlly use the URC-15 which is more funtional. It has pretty good range (say 30-40 ft). It's only problem now is that as soon as power is applied, the unit immediately allows voltage to the track and the engine begins to move (before I even press forward/reverse). I understand others have had good luck with these units, but not me. You also might check out Aristo-craft's train engineer system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, if you are thinking along these lines, try the Aristo Trackside Train Engineer, it's inexpensive, has good range, handles 10 amps. 

Regards, Greg


----------

